# Westbranch Spring Musky Shore Report /Vid



## Blackwater (Aug 14, 2019)

With all of the chaos in the world. Not sure when my next trip out will be. We've landed 12 fish in 7 trips all from shore. Bite has been on. 6" jakes have been on fire. Perch pattern has done extremely well. Last night we landed 4 fish on all different colors. Perch, golden shiner, firetiger, & black and gold. Twitch twitch pause retrieve. Almost everything has came on the pause. biggest fish @ 40 the rest have all been 31-39. Good luck if you're able to get out. Like I said Im not sure when my next trip will be. Just extremely grateful for the great fishing I've been blessed with up until this point.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

WB is damn full of them. Nice job!


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

amazing ! I never caught a muskie (never fished for them) thanks for the great video. was like I was there with you. are those fish spawning now and why they are bunched up. never thought of them as a schooling fish.
EB


----------



## Blackwater (Aug 14, 2019)

EB1221 said:


> amazing ! I never caught a muskie (never fished for them) thanks for the great video. was like I was there with you. are those fish spawning now and why they are bunched up. never thought of them as a schooling fish.
> EB


I honestly don't know. I would assume they're in there chasing perch, walleye, & shad as the walleye stack up to spawn. As far as I know musky struggle to spawn in Ohio waters


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

Any tips on where to fish from shore


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Blackwater said:


> I honestly don't know. I would assume they're in there chasing perch, walleye, & shad as the walleye stack up to spawn. As far as I know musky struggle to spawn in Ohio waters


I dont know about that anyone who spends time on the branch knows that lake is full of musky. Go over to hinkley creek when they are in it .its standing room only.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Love the excitement in your voices! Let's Go!!!


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

garshark said:


> Any tips on where to fish from shore


The damn


----------



## Blackwater (Aug 14, 2019)

BuckeyeTom said:


> Love the excitement in your voices! Let's Go!!!


Thanks Tom  To see a double like that was a sight to see. Very grateful!


----------



## Blackwater (Aug 14, 2019)

tim sapara said:


> The damn


Rock springs might be worth investigating as well if the dam bite shuts down (Which I don't know if it will)


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Dam they are still onshore. Lost one about 9 on a husky jerk. Trying for eyes


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Nice work with them muskies and great video. They will be there through April. History at least for me has gotten better now through April.

Don.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Great stuff guys. Funny, I have caught zero fish by the dam when I'm in my boat.


----------



## Blackwater (Aug 14, 2019)

MikeC said:


> Great stuff guys. Funny, I have caught zero fish by the dam when I'm in my boat.


If I had to pick between boat or shore I'd pick the shore. Everything we've hooked has been extremely tight to the rocks


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

MikeC said:


> Great stuff guys. Funny, I have caught zero fish by the dam when I'm in my boat.


I'm with ya!!


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Dam was awesome yesterday got one and lost one during the mid day window yesterday, also had two follows... white medussa and fire tiger crank got bit... guys throwing p10s from boat gave up some monsters yesterday!


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow, congrats gentlemen, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> Dam was awesome yesterday got one and lost one during the mid day window yesterday, also had two follows... white medussa and fire tiger crank got bit... guys throwing p10s from boat gave up some monsters yesterday!


Nice work, do ya know the water temp?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

dustinlancy said:


> Nice work, do ya know the water temp?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was 45-46 around 1pm


----------

